# Hackberry Rod & Gun



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

FIRST SPLIT OF 2019/2020 DUCK SEASON ENDS WITH A BANG

A very productive first split of duck season ended yesterday. Our hunters from all of the country came to southwest Louisiana and harvested over 4300 ducks in 30 days. Outr hunters ended with good numbers of Gadwall, Teal, Canvas back weigeon and others. Our two managed marshes are in great shape and this and 13 day rest should bring in even more ducks to result in a super second split. Call toll free at 888.762.3391 or just click here https://hackberryrodandgun.com/book-a-trip/ to check availability and book a blind.

Trout and redfish are being caught as far north as 210 bridge all the way to west cove on Mirror lures little john along with Hackberry Hustlers, Berkley gulp and live shrimp. Drifting oyster reefs for trout has been the best with slot redfish coming from the marsh. As usual on calm days you can catch oversized redfish at the Cameron Jetties on cracked crab and cut bait fishing on the bottom.
Here are a few pictures from the last week and you can see them all be clicking here: https://hackberryrodandgun.com/photo-gallery/nggallery/photos/DECEMBER-2019-PHOTOS


----------

